# Skimmer Skiff trim tabs



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

As the title says what is you guys opinion on trim tabs on a small skiff. 14'6 skimmer skiff to be exact. Not smart tabs but actual powered tabs


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

After running my last boat with Lencos I would not own another boat without them. They just give you so much more control of your vessel I can't believe some guys think they are unnecessary.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Trim tabs do not help all skiffs. especially the smaller, lighter ones with small engines <40 hp without power trim. Plus the tabs add weight just like the trim units on the engines.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a tiller skimmer with tabs and they are useless for this boat. They were on the boat when I bought it. TT on the motor would be way more useful because it runs nose down anyway. I put a PT SRA3 prop on mine and it definitely helped.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I would not want my boat without them. I have a 17' boat with a 40 HP and the make a huge difference on my boat. Especially when I am by myself and need to trim the bow down.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm not saying they are useless on all boats just the one inquired about. Specifically the tiller model (mine). In fact there is very little difference when I have a passenger sitting on the cooler in front of my grab bar or by myself. FWIW i do have a TM battery under the front deck.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Hardluk81 said:


> I have a tiller skimmer with tabs and they are useless for this boat. They were on the boat when I bought it. TT on the motor would be way more useful because it runs nose down anyway. I put a PT SRA3 prop on mine and it definitely helped.


what were the benefits to the new prop? what motor are you running?


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Hardluk81 said:


> I have a tiller skimmer with tabs and they are useless for this boat. They were on the boat when I bought it. TT on the motor would be way more useful because it runs nose down anyway. I put a PT SRA3 prop on mine and it definitely helped.


I'd imagine they are useless, you dont have tilt trim, if you did you would appreciate having them


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

POCtied said:


> I'd imagine they are useless, you dont have tilt trim, if you did you would appreciate having them


So what the difference between having tabs with tilt/trim and without tilt/trim?


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

D. C. Ward said:


> So what the difference between having tabs with tilt/trim and without tilt/trim?


efficiency


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

D. C. Ward said:


> So what the difference between having tabs with tilt/trim and without tilt/trim?


No adjustment range without trim tilt. You would end up with the trim tabs set in one position. You could get the same results without trim tabs by optimizing motor height on the transom, the tilt pin, and ensure you have the best prop for the job.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

POCtied- I agree with you.

D.C. Ward- the prop added some lift in the bow and I can run my motor higher w/o ventilating. Also it's a 25 Yami 2 stroke.


----------



## Nick5288 (Mar 18, 2014)

Don't waste your money on tabs for a skimmer skiff. Buy a fin for the motor and you will notice a huge difference. no bow lift when taking off and plane out at a lot slower speed.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Nick5288 said:


> Don't waste your money on tabs for a skimmer skiff. Buy a fin for the motor and you will notice a huge difference. no bow lift when taking off and plane out at a lot slower speed.


A fin?


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

prop "wing"


----------



## YogiF15 (Nov 6, 2018)

I have a 2016 14”6” Skimmer, side console with 30 hp 4 stoke. She gets out of the hole nicely, but at high speed she porpoises like crazy, with just me on the boat, and tilt full down. Opinion: smart tabs or cavitation plate fin? ( I really hate the idea of drilling in such a small cavitation plate). I have an ipilot trolling motor on bow and battery in front hatch.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

If you don’t want to drill holes try putting a cooler closer to the bow. FWIW if you get tabs I would get real ones.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Tabs make any skiff a better handling rig, period. I can run in a bad crosswind in my old Maverick and keep the up-wind passenger completely dry... without them he or she would be getting wet... Given that my daily bookings generally have me running the full ten miles across Whitewater Bay - and rarely in perfect conditions... I wouldn't be without them. My old Bennetts are still going strong for more than 30 years now - and I'm the guy who installed them. Over the years I've replaced two switches (I like the old "joy stick" style control switch) and two pumps. Not bad for the hard use they've had....

Very important to keep your anglers dry - particularly when you're sitting next to them....


----------

